

Apple joins the war on Wikileaks, removes app from app store. - martythemaniak
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/12/apple-attacks-wikileaks-yanks-iphone-app-app-store/

======
codingthewheel
Not surprising, though removing a problematic app from the app store hardly
qualifies as joining the "war" on Wikileaks. It sounds like the app was
basically charging people $1.99 to deliver content that was meant to be free.

